# DSi Ware Releases?



## Defiance (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but now that the DSi is out, (it's been out in Japan, I know...) will there be a Scene Release for the DSi Ware that comes out?


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Apr 9, 2009)

I read you can't launch DSiWare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from flashcarts

So someone has to figure it out first before releasing useless stuff.
Maybe it has change and I'm outdated.


----------

